# COX NoVA adding over 50 channels to SDV! TA coming "later this year"



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Just got home today to find the attached letter in my mailbox (yes, i accidentally ripped it thinking it was junkmail).



















you can view the larger image and zoom it in here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/papasavvas/Album1#5261962114180308306

unbelievable. This right after they get fined by the FCC. But the "good news" is that the TA is supposedly coming out "later this year" ...and they do confirm that it is going to be free.

siggghhhhhh


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

Does/will Verizon Fios require a 'Tuning Adapter' as well? I am assuming that a tuning adapter is different than a cable card.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A tuning adapter provides the back channel for SDV requests. The cablecard decrypts encrypted programming.

FIOS doesn't (yet) provide SDV. They have plenty of bandwidth tot he home, and what they would otherwise provide "switched" (such as VOD) they are providing with IPTV to their boxes.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

This is so much horse sh*t.

I only get IFC, Sundance, and the Encore channels because I subscribe to a pay movie tier (for me, Starz). So they are essentially moving premium pay channels to SDV. 

And I expressly pay $2/mo for the "Digital Variety" tier that includes BBC America and essentially half of the rest of this list. BBC America! We watch probably 5 series on BBCA. What the F' will I do without TopGear??

I'm cancelling every "additional" service I have, since I can no longer enjoy them. Bastards.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> This is so much horse sh*t.
> 
> I only get IFC, Sundance, and the Encore channels because I subscribe to a pay movie tier (for me, Starz). So they are essentially moving premium pay channels to SDV.
> 
> ...


well, we have till 12/2 ...although i'm curious what the timing will be with the TA's availability. I'd like to call customer service and ask them, but of course, that would assume they actually know anything.


----------



## TheLongshot (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I got the letter yesterday as well. I think the CSRs are going to get a call from me about the availability of the tuning adapter or else I'll be giving Verizon a call. They shouldn't be pulling this crap.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, this is confusing me now. I currently only have Cox extended basic, which is analog. I have been thinking of moving over to Fios at some point.

I have a Tivo series 2, and a tivo series 3.

In checking Fios online, they have listed the following info for their Digital Adapter.

_Digital Adapter 
View programs from our large selection of Local, Premier, Premium, and National Standard Definition Channels.
Basic user Interface will show Channel Number, Clock and parental controls.
Will not support Video on Demand and Impulse Pay-Per-View, Advanced "Mercury" Interactive Program Guide, FiOS TV Interactive Parental Control, Home Media DVR, Media Manager and Widgets.
Dimensions: W: 5.5 in. D: 6.5 in. H: 1.75 in._

They also list as part of their equipment either a "standard def" at $5.99/month, or a "high Def" set top box @ $9.99/month. I have been assuming my Tivos would work instead of having to get either of these, but now am not sure.

Would i then need the digital adapter and/or their set top box as well; or does a cable card for the tivos work instead of those 2 things.

(Ok, I know I could call Verizon and ask those questions, but i don't want to get into the 'sales' loop with them right now. so figured all you knowlegable people would be able to answer my questions pretty quickly.)


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

milo99 said:


> well, we have till 12/2 ...although i'm curious what the timing will be with the TA's availability. I'd like to call customer service and ask them, but of course, that would assume they actually know anything.


I called them last night and got nothing out of them. They don't know squat! TivoJerry saw my post in the Cox Cable Card thread that I had made right after I got the darn letter. He wanted a copy of it so I sent him a link to your copy of it at the top of this thread. Maybe Tivo can shake them loose.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jcaudle said:


> I called them last night and got nothing out of them. They don't know squat! TivoJerry saw my post in the Cox Cable Card thread that I had made right after I got the darn letter. He wanted a copy of it so I sent him a link to your copy of it at the top of this thread. Maybe Tivo can shake them loose.


did they even know about the offer for a free HD receiver? i wonder if this is something that can be added on top of the 2 cablecard outlets for free. So that i can use the Tivo for normal, then the other receiver when i want to access the other channels.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

milo99 said:


> did they even know about the offer for a free HD receiver? i wonder if this is something that can be added on top of the 2 cablecard outlets for free. So that i can use the Tivo for normal, then the other receiver when i want to access the other channels.


I called, and then I went to the Cox service center in Kingstowne, near Alexandria. I wasn't interested in the HD or digital set top box since they didn't give me the ability to record these channels.

Cox was talking mostly to Tivo Customers, since very few people use Cable Cards in their TVs even if they are cable card ready. Therefore most cable card customers are by definition Tivo users.

Their solution in this letter should have been one temporary and one permanent:

1. Temporary: Give all Tivo customers the option for free Scientific Atlanta DVR until the tuning adapter is available. To me a regular HD or digital set top box isn't acceptable, since it still doesn't give me the ability to record those channels.

2. Permanent: of course issue tuning adapter...but why can't they give a definate date? If they are going to give them out by the end of the year like their letter says then they most certainly have estimated the quantity they needed, and have an estimated delivery date.

The other question is, why didn't they delay taking these channels away until after the tuning adapter was available SINCE THEY SAY ITS DUE BY THE END OF THE YEAR. Why does the SDV change have to be implemented by Dec 2? Sorry just venting my frustration. If FiOs were available or DirecTV had home media options on their DVRs I might consider them and dump Cox.


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

jcaudle said:


> The other question is, why didn't they delay taking these channels away until after the tuning adapter was available SINCE THEY SAY ITS DUE BY THE END OF THE YEAR. Why does the SDV change have to be implemented by Dec 2? Sorry just venting my frustration. If FiOs were available or DirecTV had home media options on their DVRs I might consider them and dump Cox.


That's a very good question. What exactly are they going to do with the 4 or 5 QAMs they'll free up by removing those channels early.

Most likely it has more to do with some manager responsible for the SDV decision trying to look good to the execs.

You gotta have something to go on the powerpoint slides, you know?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jcaudle said:


> I called, and then I went to the Cox service center in Kingstowne, near Alexandria. I wasn't interested in the HD or digital set top box since they didn't give me the ability to record these channels.
> 
> Cox was talking mostly to Tivo Customers, since very few people use Cable Cards in their TVs even if they are cable card ready. Therefore most cable card customers are by definition Tivo users.
> 
> ...


most likely answer as to why they can't delay the sdv launch channel contracts

Why should they give free dvr's would you want free dvr service also?


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> most likely answer as to why they can't delay the sdv launch channel contracts
> 
> Why should they give free dvr's would you want free dvr service also?


I don't really want their crappy DVR but they should get of their ass and get the Tuning adapter out. They are the ones taking away channels. I hope FiOs gets here soon. As soon as it does, I will dump Cox. Better internet service anyway.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jcaudle said:


> I don't really want their crappy DVR but they should get of their ass and get the Tuning adapter out. They are the ones taking away channels. I hope FiOs gets here soon. As soon as it does, I will dump Cox. Better internet service anyway.


motrola probably can't make them fast enough


----------



## phoenixZed (Jan 5, 2007)

I got this letter as well and spent some time on the phone with them today. After being passed from tech support, to billing, and finally to sales, I got a rep who had seen the letter, but couldn't give me any more definite information. I asked to be added to as a tester, but was told they didn't have a customer beta program, since they have "over 1000 employees in NoVa and some of them are bound to have a TiVo". I pressed him for a better ETA for the TA and was told, "hopefully Christmas". Somehow I don't have a lot of faith in *Santa Cox*...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

anybody here a lawyer? or know someone in the media?

I'd love for someone to sue cox with a cease-and-desist on rolling out SDV until the TA is available.

or if somebody knows anybody in the media, preferably TV, that would love to do a story on say, Cox screwing their customers even after being fined by the FCC? or at least threaten to do report a story on it. 


I've been going through their website and found 2 contacts:

Janet H. Barnard
Senior Vice President and General Manager, Northern Virginia
(no phone listed)

Media contact:
Northern Virginia
Kathryn Falk
VP, Public and Government Affairs
(703) 480-5248
[email protected]

I think their corporate # is: (404) 843-5000

I'm trying to think what would be the best way for a large number of people to voice complaints. And if anybody here has a job in a high position, that tends to help. For example, a customer calling to complain who is the CEO of ABC inc, carries more weight than just an ordinary Joe.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> motrola probably can't make them fast enough


Actually here its the Scientific Atlanta tuning adapter.


----------



## EvilYankeeFan (Jun 20, 2008)

milo99 said:


> anybody here a lawyer? or know someone in the media?
> 
> I'd love for someone to sue cox with a cease-and-desist on rolling out SDV until the TA is available.
> 
> ...


This is a good idea though I'm thinking my best method for complaining is just to dump their sorry...well. Reading all of this and looking at what I'm paying might have just put me over the edge. Stinks too as I really don't want satellite again and Cox is the only cable provider in my apt complex. I'd go completely online, but I love my sports. Decisions decisions.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

EvilYankeeFan said:


> This is a good idea though I'm thinking my best method for complaining is just to dump their sorry...well. Reading all of this and looking at what I'm paying might have just put me over the edge. Stinks too as I really don't want satellite again and Cox is the only cable provider in my apt complex. I'd go completely online, but I love my sports. Decisions decisions.


i switched from Directv cuz the HD dish wouldn't fit on my balcony (i live in a condo). So for me to get HD programming, Cox is my only choice. So i can't really dump them. plus, i still have two years on my tivo subscription that'd be going to waste.


----------



## spitoon (Sep 25, 2007)

This past Tuesday I went to the Cox facility in Herndon and turned in my cable cards for
their HD tuner and 6 months of free service as I did not want to miss the programs on the tiers that I subscribe to. My monthly bill will decrease significantly and I have access to
all of the channels offered. I will revisit the situation in six months when things sort themselves out.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

spitoon said:


> This past Tuesday I went to the Cox facility in Herndon and turned in my cable cards for
> their HD tuner and 6 months of free service as I did not want to miss the programs on the tiers that I subscribe to. My monthly bill will decrease significantly and I have access to
> all of the channels offered. I will revisit the situation in six months when things sort themselves out.


are you sure you got the terms of the offer right? According to the letter, you get the HD receiver for free, not all the programming for free.


----------



## spitoon (Sep 25, 2007)

milo99 said:


> are you sure you got the terms of the offer right? According to the letter, you get the HD receiver for free, not all the programming for free.


Let me clarify: You get all the programming that you currently pay for plus a free HD receiver for 6 months. Since I subscribe to three tiers at $2 per tier I continue to get them as I would have lost the bulk of the channels to SDV in December, but in addition, I get for the first time all the high-def channels and other channels that they added and that went straight to SDV after October 2007.


----------



## spitoon (Sep 25, 2007)

I freed up two digital gateway charges @ 5.99 each + 4 cable cards at $1.99 each. My monthly bill will decrease by $20. I still have to pay one digital gateway at $6.99. I will be using my two Sony High Definition DVRs without their cable cards in the interim to record
the clear QAM hi-def channels I can pull in by cable. Unlike the Tivo, the Sony gets program listings for QAM channels as they can be remapped to Cox's 700 tier hi-def channels. Also, I will have six months to see how I feel about the Cox Hi-def tuner, which is a Scientific Atlanta 4240


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

Here is the latest waffling and evading from cox northern virginia:

Dear Mr. Caudle:

Thank you for contacting our Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team.

As this conversion materializes, t here are options available from Cox to allow you to still view these channels:

1. HD box and service free for six (6) months or a digital standard box at the same cost as a CableCARD ($1.99) for 12 months

2. HD Box Free for 6 Months

3. Digital Standard Box for $1.99 for 12 Months

Please contact our customer care department, at (703) 378-8422, for further details toward ensuring continued channel viewing.

If you need additional information on other Cox products or services on our fiber optic network, please visit our web site at http://www.cox.com/fairfax . We hope that we have been able to provide you with the information you requested. If we have not, or if we can be of any additional service to you, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

My name is Roy,

Thank you for choosing Cox Communications, Your Friend in the Digital Age!

Sincerely,

The Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team

Not much of a choice in my opinion.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Milo,

Just a minor nit to pick. The title on this thread says that 50 channels are being "added" to SDV. It would be more accurate to say that 50 channels of existing content are being _moved_ to SDV. What you said sounds like a good thing with far more new content than previously was available on Cox cable. When I first skimmed over the title I erroneously thought that Cox was adding as many as 50 *HD* channels in Northern Virginia on SDV in order to compete with Fios and DirecTV.

There is a world of difference between adding 50 new channels of content (whether SD or preferably HD) versus _moving_ 50 channels of existing content. For customers who have HD Tivo DVRs moving a channel to SDV effectively means removing it from their lineup. For customers who have cable company provided DVRs, moving a channel from linear programming to SDV does not necessarily help out in the short term.

I've always thought that Cox might be the most aptly named cable company (say it out loud). This latest move does little to position the company more competitively against its satellite and fiber optic adversaries while diminishing services to Tivo customers.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

JimboG said:


> Milo,
> 
> Just a minor nit to pick. The title on this thread says that 50 channels are being "added" to SDV. It would be more accurate to say that 50 channels of existing content are being _moved_ to SDV. What you said sounds like a good thing with far more new content than previously was available on Cox cable. When I first skimmed over the title I erroneously thought that Cox was adding as many as 50 *HD* channels in Northern Virginia on SDV in order to compete with Fios and DirecTV.
> 
> ...


I'm getting really close to swapping out my COX gear and going to FIOS.
I really DON'T want to provide money to VERIZON, but I see no choice.
I've had COX for 8 years now but its been over a year since they inititated SDV and removed the first SDV channels from my access. 
Its crazy to be paying for channels I am not getting. 
Now to compound this by moving another 50 channels from my access - well - its apparent to me that their business model ("vision") doesn't include TIVO ...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

JimboG said:


> Milo,
> 
> Just a minor nit to pick. The title on this thread says that 50 channels are being "added" to SDV. It would be more accurate to say that 50 channels of existing content are being _moved_ to SDV. What you said sounds like a good thing with far more new content than previously was available on Cox cable. When I first skimmed over the title I erroneously thought that Cox was adding as many as 50 *HD* channels in Northern Virginia on SDV in order to compete with Fios and DirecTV.
> 
> ...


you got a point, 'moving' is more accurate than 'adding', but unfortunately i can't change the thread title.


----------



## frogger22 (Sep 30, 2008)

JimboG said:


> There is a world of difference between adding 50 new channels of content (whether SD or preferably HD) versus _moving_ 50 channels of existing content. For customers who have HD Tivo DVRs moving a channel to SDV effectively means removing it from their lineup.


This is the part that is really getting me steamed. Up until now they have been adding channels, for example, they added Spike to the HD tier. This has not bothered me too much since that same channel is also available on the SD tier. Nothing gained, but nothing lost either. Now we are on the verge of loosing channels, some that my family enjoys watching.

I am considering Cox's offer for a free/reduced cost cable box, but I am not excited about trying to fit another component into my cabinet.

Has anyone tried calling the County regulators? I recall them being very active in the dispute, several years ago, between Cox and Fox. (http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dcccp/) If enough people complain, they may be willing to step in too.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

thewebgal said:


> I'm getting really close to swapping out my COX gear and going to FIOS.
> I really DON'T want to provide money to VERIZON, but I see no choice.
> I've had COX for 8 years now but its been over a year since they inititated SDV and removed the first SDV channels from my access.
> Its crazy to be paying for channels I am not getting.
> Now to compound this by moving another 50 channels from my access - well - its apparent to me that their business model ("vision") doesn't include TIVO ...


Verizon FiOS gets you better picture quality and more channels at a cheaper price. The bundle of 20/5 Internet (20Mbps download and 5Mbps upload) with FiOS HD Extreme costs *$79.99*. That price includes 200+ SD channels and *60 HD channels*. There are no added fees on top of that, aside from $3.99 for a CableCard and ~$4 in taxes.

Verizon FiOS Channel Lineup in N. VA (PDF)

Verizon now has MCARDs in the DC area, so you'd only need one card for $3.99, provided you have a TivoHD. You can add all HBO, Showtime, and Starz channels -- including another 30 HD movie channels -- for another $24.99. That's 20/5 Internet, 90 HD channels, and a CableCard for less than $115 after taxes.

Best of all? Verizon has no plans to ever use SDV.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

frogger22 said:


> This is the part that is really getting me steamed. Up until now they have been adding channels, for example, they added Spike to the HD tier. This has not bothered me too much since that same channel is also available on the SD tier. Nothing gained, but nothing lost either. Now we are on the verge of loosing channels, some that my family enjoys watching.
> 
> I am considering Cox's offer for a free/reduced cost cable box, but I am not excited about trying to fit another component into my cabinet.
> 
> Has anyone tried calling the County regulators? I recall them being very active in the dispute, several years ago, between Cox and Fox. (http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dcccp/) If enough people complain, they may be willing to step in too.


the more pertinent link:
http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/cable/regulation/

the number is *703-222-8435*


> Fairfax County ensures that cable operators comply with Federal Communications Commission (FCC) and Fairfax County standards for customer service


i think we have a very very valid complaint, considering the FCC has already fined Cox. I think i'm going to call them. we all should. I'll report back with my results.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

well, i decided to just submit a complaint online, since there were several fields of info they had, and figured that would provide a better means of fully explaining the problem.

in my complaint, i made sure to mention that the FCC has already fined them, yet they still plan on rolling this out.

We'll see what happens. I urge others in this area to submit complaints. Fairfax county may be better able to react quickly to at least hold them off in Dec until the TA becomes available.


----------



## frogger22 (Sep 30, 2008)

milo99 said:


> I urge others in this area to submit complaints. Fairfax county may be better able to react quickly to at least hold them off in Dec until the TA becomes available.


I too filed a complaint last night with the County, after spending a little time on the phone with a clueless CSR for Cox. The Rep was not aware of the letter announcing the move, and asked me to fax him a copy. Of course nothing can be done to help us out.

In my complaint I noted the recent FCC action, and requested that they hold this move until the TA is available. I will post more if I get a reply from the County.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Verizon FiOS gets you better picture quality and more channels at a cheaper price. The bundle of 20/5 Internet (20Mbps download and 5Mbps upload) with FiOS HD Extreme costs *$79.99*. That price includes 200+ SD channels and *60 HD channels*. There are no added fees on top of that, aside from $3.99 for a CableCard and ~$4 in taxes.
> 
> Verizon FiOS Channel Lineup in N. VA (PDF)
> 
> ...


Great alternative. But in much of Fairfax County, FiOs is vaporware.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I went ahead a filed my complaint today.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

deaddeeds said:


> I went ahead a filed my complaint today.


Is there an easy way to do this?


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Complain to either one.

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/cable/regulation/

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dcccp/contact_us.htm


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

hopefully more people will see this thread and file a complaint, and compel fairfax county to act.

i haven't received any info on my complaint # or who is handling it or anything, but if/when i do, i'll post it back here.


----------



## amyflick (Nov 13, 2006)

I emailed Cox just to see if they knew anything about the tuning adapter.



> Thank you for contacting our Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team.
> 
> The cable industry and TiVo Inc. announced that an external adapter is under development that should enable TiVo® products that use CableCARDs to fully access available digital cable channels without a set-top receiver. In their announcement, TiVo predicted release of the new product sometime in late December 2008. Unfortunately, those are the only specifics we have right now.
> 
> ...


So I'm supposed to contact Tivo to see what *their* launch date is??? Riiight. I am so fed up with this situation.


----------



## Miller (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a Tivo several years ago with Direct TV and loved it. Then we moved to an apartment that faces the wrong direction for satellite and had to get cable. I also got the cable DVR and hated it. I finally had enough and purchased a new Tivo. Yeah!

Before ordering the Tivo I called the cable company and asked several questions concerning using their service with Tivo. I spoke to both sales and technical support. During these conversations, did anyone mention switched digital video? No! I heard nothing about it until the installer arrived at my house to install the cable card.

I too fired off a complaint to Cox in Northern Virginia. This is the response I received:

Dear Mr. Miller:

Thank you for contacting our Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team.

The cable industry and TiVo Inc. announced that an external adapter is under development that should enable TiVo® products that use CableCARDs to fully access available digital cable channels without a set-top receiver. In their announcement, TiVo predicted release of the new product sometime in 2008. 
While we do not have an exact release date for this adaptor, you may wish to speak with TiVo about their intended launch date.

Please be advised that any changes in service are be announced in the 'What's New From Cox' section of the billing statement each month. 
If you need additional information on other Cox products or services on our fiber optic network, please visit our web site at http://www.cox.com/fairfax . We hope that we have been able to provide you with the information you requested. If we have not, or if we can be of any additional service to you, please do not hesitate to contact us again. 
My name is Pamela 
Thank you for choosing Cox Communications, Your Friend in the Digital Age!

Sincerely, 
The Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team

My wife called them on the phone to complain and was told, "We don't recommend Tivo, as it is an inferior product." Ha! You don't recommend Tivo because you don't make money off of renting it.

So far, I am not impressed with Coxs customer service.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

you guys both received the canned response that Cox has. WHen i got that, i replied to them, linking them to the correct info (i.e. that it's COX who is deploying the TA, not tivo), and they got off of the canned response. Interesting that they continue to give that as a first reply though.

I urge you to submit a complaint to Fairfax county. More can't hurt.


----------



## Miller (Nov 5, 2008)

milo99 said:


> you guys both received the canned response that Cox has. WHen i got that, i replied to them, linking them to the correct info (i.e. that it's COX who is deploying the TA, not tivo), and they got off of the canned response. Interesting that they continue to give that as a first reply though.
> 
> I urge you to submit a complaint to Fairfax county. More can't hurt.


Milo,

I know that the cable companies are supposed to be providing the tuning adapter. Do you have a link or documentation that clearly states this in writing. If you do, then I will be glad to submit a claim as well with Fairfax County.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Miller said:


> Milo,
> 
> I know that the cable companies are supposed to be providing the tuning adapter. Do you have a link or documentation that clearly states this in writing. If you do, then I will be glad to submit a claim as well with Fairfax County.


It's in the letter they sent. "The tuning adapter will be provided by Cox at no charge."

Thanks for the links, deaddeeds. I submitted my complaint. Not that I expect the People's Republic of Fairfax to do anything anytime soon...


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

amyflick said:


> I emailed Cox just to see if they knew anything about the tuning adapter.
> 
> So I'm supposed to contact Tivo to see what *their* launch date is??? Riiight. I am so fed up with this situation.


Tivo's Launch date? Thats quackery. You will get the adapter through the cable provider, not Tivo. This thing has already been tested by Cable Labs. Other cable providers are already providing signup pages for when the adapter is available. Why can't Cox?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> It's in the letter they sent. "The tuning adapter will be provided by Cox at no charge."
> 
> Thanks for the links, deaddeeds. I submitted my complaint. Not that I expect the People's Republic of Fairfax to do anything anytime soon...


yup.. you can see it in the image above, or just click on the image i linked to in my OP. it's at the bottom of the first page


----------



## amyflick (Nov 13, 2006)

jcaudle said:


> Other cable providers are already providing signup pages for when the adapter is available. Why can't Cox?


Seriously. It's really irritating seeing how other providers have signup pages, but NOTHING from Cox. And how nobody there seems to know *anything* about it. I find it very hard to believe that we will see anything in December, since it's already November and we've gotten no information from them at all - how to get one, who will install it, nothing. I'm sick of the canned responses, I just want some answers, with specifics!


----------



## Miller (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I sent a response back to Cox. In it I included a link to the letter in the OP. I guess I will see what I get next.


----------



## Jeff_R (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the email I got the other day from Cox tech support...

Thank you for contacting our Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team.

Based on currently available information, the adapters should be available by late 2008. Customers will be notified upon receipt at local retail centers.

If you need additional information on other Cox products or services on our fiber optic network, please visit our web site at http://www.cox.com/fairfax . We hope that we have been able to provide you with the information you requested. If we have not, or if we can be of any additional service to you, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

My name is Roy,

Thank you for choosing Cox Communications, Your Friend in the Digital Age!

Sincerely,

The Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Jeff_R said:


> Here is the email I got the other day from Cox tech support...
> 
> Thank you for contacting our Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team.
> 
> ...


well at least their canned response has changed... but local retail centers? so we're going to have to go pick them at a cox location?


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like everybody will be making a trip to Kingstowne or Herdon!


----------



## EvilYankeeFan (Jun 20, 2008)

deaddeeds said:


> Looks like everybody will be making a trip to Kingstowne or Herdon!


That does make it convenient as if they do work I'll be making a trip there to return the sub-par DVR.


----------



## TheLongshot (Jun 16, 2008)

milo99 said:


> well at least their canned response has changed... but local retail centers? so we're going to have to go pick them at a cox location?


That's what happened when they blew up a bunch of cable modems a few years ago. Everyone had to show up to the retail centers to get a replacement. That was a mess. I expect that the numbers are lower for this one tho.

As an aside, what sucked about the replacement cable modems is that I ended up needing to replace it anyways because it was having issues with Cox's network. Course, they wouldn't replace it, even when it was them who gave it to me, so I had to shell out more bucks for another cable modem.

Jason


----------



## rv65 (Aug 30, 2008)

Some providers like TWC require a truckroll even though you can install it yourself.


----------



## mcdannej (Apr 15, 2003)

Quick Question for you fairfax county folks. Is Cox a two cable system for the digital service? I'm switching tomorrow, and last time I used Cox in FFX (10 Years ago), it was two wire. Looks to me like Tivo is set up as a one wire system, so I'm guessing the answer is no, but some confirmation would be great as I get ready for the truck to arrive.

Thanks.


----------



## Miller (Nov 5, 2008)

mcdannej said:


> Quick Question for you fairfax county folks. Is Cox a two cable system for the digital service? I'm switching tomorrow, and last time I used Cox in FFX (10 Years ago), it was two wire. Looks to me like Tivo is set up as a one wire system, so I'm guessing the answer is no, but some confirmation would be great as I get ready for the truck to arrive.
> 
> Thanks.


It is only single wire now. When I moved to Fairfax County three years ago and had cable hooked up I noticed that our apartment had two cable connections at each jack. I asked the installer about it and he said that it was before they went to the new system and that they don't need both connections anymore.


----------



## mcdannej (Apr 15, 2003)

thanks


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

well I went to Kingstowne to get my free HD STB and found out that my free compensation for Cox pulling more channels from me was going to cost me more money. Yeah they give you the STB for 6 months for free, but if you are keeping your cable cards you will have to pay an additional $5.99 for a digital gateway fee. I already have to pay 2 gateway fees because my S3 uses 2 cable cards and these ripoffs want to charge more money for stealing channels away. I grind my teeth every time I deal with Cox and there isn't much choice here untill FiOs comes. Cox STINKS.


----------



## Miller (Nov 5, 2008)

jcaudle said:


> well I went to Kingstowne to get my free HD STB and found out that my free compensation for Cox pulling more channels from me was going to cost me more money. Yeah they give you the STB for 6 months for free, but if you are keeping your cable cards you will have to pay an additional $5.99 for a digital gateway fee. I already have to pay 2 gateway fees because my S3 uses 2 cable cards and these ripoffs want to charge more money for stealing channels away. I grind my teeth every time I deal with Cox and there isn't much choice here untill FiOs comes. Cox STINKS.


Well, you could always do like this woman did in Manassas http://blogs.zdnet.com/ip-telephony/?p=2605. That might get your displeasure across.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

jcaudle said:


> well I went to Kingstowne to get my free HD STB and found out that my free compensation for Cox pulling more channels from me was going to cost me more money. Yeah they give you the STB for 6 months for free, but if you are keeping your cable cards you will have to pay an additional $5.99 for a digital gateway fee. I already have to pay 2 gateway fees because my S3 uses 2 cable cards and these ripoffs want to charge more money for stealing channels away. I grind my teeth every time I deal with Cox and there isn't much choice here untill FiOs comes. Cox STINKS.


Dude, you are getting screwed! 

They fixed the two "digital gateway fee" thing MONTHS (maybe a year?) ago!!  I know I posted my experience here on the forum. Search my posts and I'm sure you'll find it. For me, they charge me for both gateway fees, but then they credit back the second one on the same bill, so I only actually pay for the first one. AND I believe I got a refund of the fees that I had been charged up to the time they fixed it.

Seriously.

Stay away from hammers!

*EDIT: Found it. I got this taken care of in August 2007.*


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I called three times this morning. On the third try I got somebody who spoke english and knew what a TiVo was and they have corrected my account!!! Thanks for the heads up I totally missed that other string.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and while I had her on the phone. I asked her about the Tuning Adapter. She said that the CSRs have been given NO information about it. Time to go to Kingstowne, its HAMMER time.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

deaddeeds said:


> Oh and while I had her on the phone. I asked her about the Tuning Adapter. She said that the CSRs have been given NO information about it. Time to go to Kingstowne, its HAMMER time.


The reps at Kingstowne don't know anymore about tuning adapter availability than the phone CSRs. Its really frustrating not to have another option other than Cox. I did do one small protest against them I switched my home phone service to Vonage. One baby step to dumping Cox. Now waiting for FiOS.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

well i have some encouraging news! I just got a call from Fairfax County. The nice gentleman told me that they are working on the complaint and are in negotiations with cox. he mentioned that several other people have files complaints, so they are looking to get Cox to resolve it.

He seemed fairly aware of the issue, and i explained to him my position - just get the TA out and THEN deploy the SDV move. 

So we'll see!


----------



## frogger22 (Sep 30, 2008)

milo99 said:


> well i have some encouraging news! I just got a call from Fairfax County. The nice gentleman told me that they are working on the complaint and are in negotiations with cox. he mentioned that several other people have files complaints, so they are looking to get Cox to resolve it.
> 
> He seemed fairly aware of the issue, and i explained to him my position - just get the TA out and THEN deploy the SDV move.
> 
> So we'll see!


I got a very similar call, probably the same gentleman. The squeaky does get the grease.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

it gets the grease as long as you aren't talking to cox. They just wear you down so you will go away.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

frogger22 said:


> I got a very similar call, probably the same gentleman. The squeaky does get the grease.


did he have a british style accent?


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jcaudle said:


> it gets the grease as long as you aren't talking to cox. They just wear you down so you will go away.


heh, reminds me of a line from Adam Ferrara's stand up routine.

"Ladies, i did the math, and i figured out that you all win 98% of the arguments with us men."

<cheering from women in the audience>

"yea yea... calm down. You don't win because you're right. We just get tired. You just wear us down!"


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

milo99 said:


> did he have a british style accent?


Same dude called me and said the same thing, prolly right after he called you fellas. Promised that they are working with Cox on this issue and that they'll be in touch with a resolution.

Nifty.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> Same dude called me and said the same thing, prolly right after he called you fellas. Promised that they are working with Cox on this issue and that they'll be in touch with a resolution.
> 
> Nifty.


nice to see our efforts here are (hopefully) making a difference!!! TCF is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Raton said:


> They also list as part of their equipment either a "standard def" at $5.99/month, or a "high Def" set top box @ $9.99/month. I have been assuming my Tivos would work instead of having to get either of these, but now am not sure.
> 
> Would i then need the digital adapter and/or their set top box as well; or does a cable card for the tivos work instead of those 2 things.


you will need a cable card for a S3 or TivoHD. The S3 and TivoHD do not work with a cable box.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Fairfax County called me Friday afternoon also, his name was Allan Hide from the DCCCP (Department of Cable Communications and Consumer Protection). He was very nice and said that he would call back when there is final resolution. He also game me his phone number so I could call him if I had any additional questions or needed an update.

I also complained to the FCC but I have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## shabby46 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just received an email response from Fairfax.



> We received your complaint regarding Cox's switched digital video
> service and its impact on the functionality of devices using CableCARD
> technology. We have been in contact with the FCC and are in the process
> of meeting with Cox to determine if an alternative solution can be
> ...


I guess I will just keep my fingers crossed now...


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

it's encouraging to see all this. FFX county seems to get what the deal is, and the fact that they're talking w/ the FCC can only be good news. Hopefully this will help 'inspire' cox to move more quickly w/ the TA.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

new channels we wont be seeing on a tivo
http://www.cox.com/fairfax/bulletins/hd_channel_launches.asp


> Cox is excited to add five new HD channels to our digital lineup effective December 16, 2008:
> 
> Hallmark Movie HD on channel 743
> Planet Green HD on channel 749
> ...


----------



## frogger22 (Sep 30, 2008)

boywaja said:


> Cox is excited to add five new HD channels to our digital lineup effective December 16, 2008:


I guess we now know why they want to move all those channels to SDV on Dec. 2.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, this is rediculous - paying $130 for HD CATV and High speed internet - and it seems like VERIZON FIOS is cheaper and work correctly ...

==================
Banging head on wall - 
I may hate the phone compnay, but after this craziness, 
Tell me AGAIN why I am still on CABLE??


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

do any of you guys in NoVA get Showtime? I have it, but i can't get the HD 702 channel. I just assumed that was on SDV but when you look at the channel listing (http://www.cox.com/fairfax/digitalcable/rates.asp) it doesn't say digital receiver required, like it does for say, Cinemax HD


----------



## acslater (Dec 29, 2007)

> do any of you guys in NoVA get Showtime? I have it, but i can't get the HD 702 channel. I just assumed that was on SDV but when you look at the channel listing (http://www.cox.com/fairfax/digitalcable/rates.asp) it doesn't say digital receiver required, like it does for say, Cinemax HD


I get Showtime and Showtime HD shows up for me.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

acslater said:


> I get Showtime and Showtime HD shows up for me.


hm. that's annoying... i'll have to check it out tonight i guess.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

milo99 said:


> do any of you guys in NoVA get Showtime? I have it, but i can't get the HD 702 channel. I just assumed that was on SDV but when you look at the channel listing (http://www.cox.com/fairfax/digitalcable/rates.asp) it doesn't say digital receiver required, like it does for say, Cinemax HD


I have had HD service from Cox for almost 2 years and showtime HD has always worked on channel 702. The Starz HD and Cinemax HD are more recent additions....not sure about them


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jcaudle said:


> I have had HD service from Cox for almost 2 years and showtime HD has always worked on channel 702. The Starz HD and Cinemax HD are more recent additions....not sure about them


called up tech support last night and apparently, they never added the HD channel to my sub.  so i had to talk to billing and they took care of it. I didn't realize that they had to manually add the HD portion since there isn't a different level of subscription for it. odd.


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

I mentioned the FCC fine, and how the findings of the FCC were such that customers who specificially chose NOT to get a STB cable box from cox should be refunded money beacuse they cannot receive channels they are paying for.

The CSR said "Oh but we are giving you a discount. You get a $5 discount on your cablecards".

The CSR said "The tuning adapters will be out by the end of this year." -- I quoted from the photo of the notice Cox sent out (I got one too) from the OP here; she repeated multiple times that the tuners will be out by the end of this year. I grilled her that it's flipping November 21st, and that the "end of the year" is just over a month away.

She also told me that my bill is going to go _UP_ because of some promotion I'm under ending next month.

If I don't have a tuning adapter by December 31st, I'm cancelling my TV service.

I am sick and tired of getting the run around; Cox deliberately ignoring the FCC fines and findings, and raping me as a consumer.

I will be calling the FCC and Fairfax County Monday to complain about this. I suggest everyone else who has been part of this snafu does aswell.

Cox doesn't care about their customers who have CableCards. Renting a cable box from Cox when I've spent over $3000 on Series3 TiVos and their associated lifetime service is unacceptable. I couldn't get the CSR to budge on giving me a permenant discount.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if cox gets fined tivo should to since they have a one way device and the customers do not know the current tivo's are not capable of 2 way communictions(SDV) so why should cable be fined?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> if cox gets fined tivo should to since they have a one way device and the customers do not know the current tivo's are not capable of 2 way communictions(SDV) so why should cable be fined?


You've been a member of this forum for 2 years and you still don't know that Tivo put out a one-way box because that is all that was and is supported by the technology -- technology that is in the exclusive control of CableLabs? 

More importantly, how on earth is it Tivo's fault that cable companies have decided to go with SDV *after *Tivo released the Series3 and the TivoHD?

Cable should be fined because they are the ones who took features that were available to one-way services customers and made them available only to two-way services customers -- without a reduction in the price we paid. I.e., we paid them the same and they gave us fewer services. How is any of that Tivo's fault? Our Tivo did exactly what it was advertised to do, and exactly what we expected it to do -- until *COX *changed the rules.

And more importantly, if you bought a Tivo expecting it to do two-way services -- well, you apparently didn't read the *box*. That's like me trying to have Dell fined because my LCD monitor doesn't have a TV tuner in it -- or for that matter, make toast, or soup. Or brisket. See where I'm going with this?


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

SDV came out in 2004. Series 3 in Sept. 2006. Just for the record.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

warewolf said:


> I mentioned the FCC fine, and how the findings of the FCC were such that customers who specificially chose NOT to get a STB cable box from cox should be refunded money beacuse they cannot receive channels they are paying for.
> 
> The CSR said "Oh but we are giving you a discount. You get a $5 discount on your cablecards".
> 
> ...


Don't get too steamed about the CSR. They don't know crap about crap. You *have *to get a discount for services they took away from you -- its part of the FCC order. It will get calculated and applied to your account at a much higher pay grade than the CSR you are wasting time bludgeoning with the truth. I believe they had 60 days just to get back to the FCC on a methodology for calculating refunds and discounts, and then another 90 to implement it. So it will take time, but you will get your money back.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

cableguy763 said:


> SDV came out in 2004. Series 3 in Sept. 2006. Just for the record.


Developed or deployed? Cox Nova was the first major cable co to actually deploy SDV, and that was only last year (2007).


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

Revolutionary said:


> Developed or deployed? Cox Nova was the first major cable co to actually deploy SDV, and that was only last year (2007).


TWC Austin deployed in March of 2004.


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> Don't get too steamed about the CSR. They don't know crap about crap. You *have *to get a discount for services they took away from you -- its part of the FCC order. It will get calculated and applied to your account at a much higher pay grade than the CSR you are wasting time bludgeoning with the truth. I believe they had 60 days just to get back to the FCC on a methodology for calculating refunds and discounts, and then another 90 to implement it. So it will take time, but you will get your money back.


The CSR knew of the FCC fine, and had a "No, you're wrong, we're not giving you any additional discount" attitude which was setting me off. She was firm in her position, that _the customer is *not* right_. She also promised something verbally quoting from the letter posted above, pretty much lieing flay out on the phone to me.

The sheer fact that she was so steadfast in saying "Sorry, you can rent a cable box, and that's your only option" was just dumbfounding.

I am not a happy customer, and Cox is treading on thin ice with me. I've called the FCC and sent an email to Fairfax County. I live across the street from the government center, and if I have to I'll walk over there.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

cableguy763 said:


> TWC Austin deployed in March of 2004.


I stand corrected. Didn't know they deployed so early.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

This is a great thread to keep each other informed of the status of the Tuning adapter and New SDV channels. The regular SDV thread is loaded with other bs and reading through it is ponderous...The cox cable card thread seems to be mostly Phoenix gossip about SDV. Lets use this thread too keep informed about these issues specifically for Cox Fairfax Customers.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

FIOS is launching on my street in the next month and I'm ready to pull the Cox plug unless they come out with the Tuning Adapters.

-=Tim=-


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

jcaudle said:


> This is a great thread to keep each other informed of the status of the Tuning adapter and New SDV channels. The regular SDV thread is loaded with other bs and reading through it is ponderous...The cox cable card thread seems to be mostly Phoenix gossip about SDV. Lets use this thread too keep informed about these issues specifically for Cox Fairfax Customers.


I just received an email from our friend in Fairfax County. It was short, but very sweet:


> To let you know, Cox has agreed to postpone the migration of additional SDV channels until December 11, 2008.
> 
> Cox has indicated it will contact you before that date to arrange providing you with a tuning-adaptor.


So for those of you out there who also filed a complaint w/ FFX Co., you should be getting a similar note. Woohoo! Light at the end of the tunnel????


----------



## amyflick (Nov 13, 2006)

Seriously? Tuning adapters before Dec 11? I want to believe it, but I just can't. I really hope that's for real, and we can finally get a resolution to this issue!


----------



## frogger22 (Sep 30, 2008)

amyflick said:


> Seriously? Tuning adapters before Dec 11? I want to believe it, but I just can't. I really hope that's for real, and we can finally get a resolution to this issue!


I got the same message from the county yesterday (11/26). Cox has about 2 weeks, I hope they can get it done too. In theory all they have to do is arrange for delivery. I bet they will just show up in the mail. Based on what I am reading about the TA's in other cable markets, I suspect Cox has had them ready for several weeks. All it took was a few complaints to move the priority up. I will be sure to post if I hear anything from Cox.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, that certainly is good news! I'm disappointed that I didn't get the e-mail update, though. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

I got the same message from fairfax county. Looks like we lit a fire under their ass.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

frogger22 said:


> I got the same message from the county yesterday (11/26). Cox has about 2 weeks, I hope they can get it done too. In theory all they have to do is arrange for delivery. I bet they will just show up in the mail. Based on what I am reading about the TA's in other cable markets, I suspect Cox has had them ready for several weeks. All it took was a few complaints to move the priority up. I will be sure to post if I hear anything from Cox.


i'm guessing we'll have to go pick it up in Herndon or Kingstowne. I'd be surprised if they ship it out.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, seems Mr. Hyde left me a VM at work last Wednesday informing me about Cox's voluntary delay and pending delivery of a tuning adapter. Sweet!

I'm psyched. But now I'm going to have to double my S3's capacity! All of my wife's Discovery, TLC, and Food shows taking up 5 gigs each!?  Thank God I've convinced her not to record Oprah in HD...


----------



## dcollens (Mar 13, 2002)

I just spoke to a Cox TS agent and he (Matthew) indicated that they still do not have a date on availability.

Even though they are delaying until December 11, he is still giving out the company line that they may be available by mid month or the end of the month. He did say that he would call me back when he gets more information. I'll post when I hear a reply.

Dan


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

dcollens said:


> I just spoke to a Cox TS agent and he (Matthew) indicated that they still do not have a date on availability.
> 
> Even though they are delaying until December 11, he is still giving out the company line that they may be available by mid month or the end of the month. He did say that he would call me back when he gets more information. I'll post when I hear a reply.
> 
> Dan


Good Luck on them calling you back.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

dcollens said:


> I just spoke to a Cox TS agent and he (Matthew) indicated that they still do not have a date on availability.
> 
> Even though they are delaying until December 11, he is still giving out the company line that they may be available by mid month or the end of the month. He did say that he would call me back when he gets more information. I'll post when I hear a reply.
> 
> Dan


TS meaning tech support? yea, they won't know anything. I spoke to one a few weeks ago about some stuff, and he said that they're usually the last to know. Sales and Customer service are the first to know about new offerings, even though you'd THINK tech supp would.

If i don't hear anything from them by beginning of next week, i'll be contacting our friend Mr. Hyde to let him know of the progress, or lack there of.


----------



## frogger22 (Sep 30, 2008)

I got a call this evening from a VP at Cox. She got my name from the County, and said they intend to get a tuning adapter to me before the 11th. The TA's are in "beta testing" right now. They are working on trying to figure out the best delivery method. Their testing revealed that installation is pretty easy, and that they may just drop ship an adapter to save us from a truck roll. Someone from her office is supposed to call by the end of the week and tell me how it will be delivered. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Got the same call. Looks like we are going to have a breakthrough shortly.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

ditto on the call. i asked her a few more questions and got the following additional info:

- they have a few available now and will have a lot by the 11th, so the 7 of us who apparently filed a complaint (she said thats how many names she got from the county) will be on the priority list.
- i asked if could beta test if it meant getting it earlier, she said it's possible and she'll look into it

but in any case, looks like we have less than 2 weeks of TA-less living!!

oh, and i did mention to her the total lack of knowledge that customer service had about these things, and she admitted that they didn't do a good job of dissiminating info, and will look to correct that for those "customers who aren't on top of things like <we> are"


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Count another call. She mentioned the "7" number to me, too. I was a little shocked that a) Fairfax County stepped up after only 7 complaints (there are what, 1.1 million people in the county?) and b) Cox delayed their precious SDV rollout for only 7 vocal Tivo users.

Power to the people, dammit!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> Count another call. She mentioned the "7" number to me, too. I was a little shocked that a) Fairfax County stepped up after only 7 complaints (there are what, 1.1 million people in the county?) and b) Cox delayed their precious SDV rollout for only 7 vocal Tivo users.
> 
> Power to the people, dammit!


i'm really curious how ffx co usually handles complaints. Do they normally get only 1 or 2 people, and thus this one got attention because 7 complaints were filed - and all fairly close together?

Or did the fact that the FCC had already fined Cox add a good bit of leverage to our complaints?

Either way, i'll be sending a thank you note to Mr. Hyde and if I can find out who it is, his supervisor.


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

"Me too!" on the email/call. I just gave cox my contact info, and sent a thank-you to Mr Hide. I also pointed him at this thread  Everyone say hello and thanks


----------



## shabby46 (Aug 3, 2008)

I got a voicemail last night with the same information as everyone has already posted. I have no problem swinging by kingstowne after work this week and picking up one of those shiny new adapters, but I wont believe it until I am holding it in my hands.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

so who's the 7th?

1) me
2) frogger
3) deaddeeds
4) revolutionary
5) warewolf
6) shabby

7) ?? jcaudle maybe??


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I sent a Thank You note to Mr. Hide this morning. Hey the squeaky wheel gets the grease.

Seriously, this demonstrates once again how Cox is not communicating with itself. Clearly the people rolling out SDV have no idea what the Tuning Adapter people are doing. I am sure the SDV organization has a mandate to reduce bandwidth and the Tuning Adapter organization has a mandate to roll it out because of the FCC fine.

To any outsider it would make perfect sense to roll out the Tuning Adapter before further implementation of SDV. I think once the 7 complained in a short time frame it started snowballing and the Fairfax County reps plus the Cox VPs recognized the problem and realized that their was a simple solution.

I am excited now that is has gotten some serious traction. In preparation of recording more HD content I have replaced my stock TiVo 250 Mb Hard Drive with a 1 TB Western Digital HD into my Series 3 TiVo.


----------



## dcollens (Mar 13, 2002)

milo99 said:


> TS meaning tech support? yea, they won't know anything. I spoke to one a few weeks ago about some stuff, and he said that they're usually the last to know. Sales and Customer service are the first to know about new offerings, even though you'd THINK tech supp would.
> 
> If i don't hear anything from them by beginning of next week, i'll be contacting our friend Mr. Hyde to let him know of the progress, or lack there of.


I did hear back from the TS agent and he once again indicated that it would be OUT SOON. He did say that it would probably be mailed when it was available.

I did register my complaint with FFC in the hopes of getting my name added to the list of the "magnificent Seven" and become #8.

Dan


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually you need to Complain to Fairfax County.

Complain to either one.

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/cable/regulation/

http://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/dcccp/contact_us.htm


----------



## dcollens (Mar 13, 2002)

Actually that is who I complained to. FFC=Fairfax County


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

fellas, i'm going to create a new thread to discuss and track the TA release for Cox NoVa. The thread title here doesn't capture the topic we're all discussing, and some folks are still looking in the SDV adapter progress or SDV threads that are way too cumbersome to be useful.

so lets start using this thread instead: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6887929#post6887929


----------

